# I need help desperately????



## tylmason (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone:

Can some please tell me if there is a way that I can get a copy of payment fee schedule for "Thyroid Cancer Treatment using Iodide I-131 one of the popular codes are CPT 79005/hcpc A9517).  I found a list searching the web, under the name of prov44midlevelsfy2012, however this list was not currently.  I can imagine that most of your are thinking go to the hcpc coding book.  But these codes are not listed as the reimbursement is made based on the invoice.  

However, I was thinking if someone put out the list I found maybe some of you who work in that field might know where I can find a updated list.  Please help.  
Thank you & God Bless
Terri L Mason


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 14, 2011)

Hospital or physician office, 
Medicare or other payer? 

For Medicare:
Both codes are payable under the OPPS for hospital, and you can find the national payment levels in Addendum B for OPPS. 

For physician office/non-hospital center, both are paid, but while 79005 has a set RVU/payment amount, A9517 is paid based on either invoice or by ASP as set by Redbook or other resources.  Your local carrier decides how they will pay this.


----------



## tylmason (Dec 14, 2011)

*Need help Desperately*

thank you for your help.  The billing will be done by physician and I use your advise and look up the payment process.

God Bless


----------

